# Any other preemie mummies had postnatal depression?



## katy1310

Hi

I've not been feeling quite myself for the last few weeks...really down, no motivation, irritable, tearful, no energy etc etc. I didn't admit it to anyone but this morning my mum said to me that I've been sounding really down lately and she asked if I was ok and that set me off crying!! She said she has been wondering if I might have post natal depression. I have had a good talk with DH tonight and admitted how bad I have been feeling and he made me a doctor's appointment for next Wednesday. I've suffered from depression before, and this does feel the same sort of thing but worse. 

I think I stayed strong for so long while Sophie was in neonatal and everything has just kind of piled up and has just hit me recently. It's been a good few weeks on and off that I've been feeling like this but never really admitted it. 

Just wondered if anyone else has had the same kind of feelings - and so late on?

xx


----------



## ~Krissy~

I have dealt with it after my preemie's birth. I think it's great that your DH made an appointment for you. Make sure you keep it and get some help! Post partum depression is nothing to take lightly & I'm so sorry that you're dealing with it.


----------



## poppykat

I have PND. I got diagnosed about 2 months ago (Chloe was 6 months old) and to be honest I think it has all come because of what happened before, during and after Chloe's birth. I have had depression in the past too (not for about 6 years) but like you this feels different for some reason. I also feel really guilty that I have this beautiful baby, a wonderful supportive partner and a not really any money worries or anything to worry about but still I feel down and depressed :cry:

I had post traumatic stress after Chloe's birth and I had some councelling. I thought after that I was ok but gradually I started going out less, started to not text people back etc and just called my OH and mum. Kind of cut myself off from the world. I also started to feel really negative and that I was a terrible mum. It all came to a head one day when I had a completre meltdown and just broke down in front of my partner. So I went to the doctors and they diagnosed PND. I have been on antidepressants ever since and I am finally starting to feel like the cloud is lifting. I have started to socialise a bit more and have also started telling my friends about it and they have been really understanding. I feel like I am turning a corner.

It is great you also have a supportive partner and it is great you are going to the doctors to get some help.

I can not imagine how stressful your journey through NICU must have been. We only had 8 days of it and that was traumatic enough for me. 

Big hugs hun and I really hope you start feeling better soon xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AP

Mine was really late on - in hindsight I never admitted it to myself sooner.
I think we try and hold everything together and then it kinda hits us.
I know more people with preemies with PND than those who dont have PND.

Like you are doing, I went to the docs, and thats when I realise just how much I needed to get help. I burst into tears with the doc, she wasn't surprised, neither was my HV when I told her about the anti depressants. It wasn't a big deal though, doc gave me tabs and i was offered counselling.

The tabs took about a week to kick in (as did my fellow preemie friends) 
Get yourself out and about - i know, this is not the time to go out but when you can - do! :)

I was still on the tabs til I found out I was pregnant again. I stopped them, even although the doc said i could use them still. It was difficult at first but im ok now! Definatley brighter than ever.


----------



## bob2331

Hey,

I was taken to the doctors by my mum when Harry was about 8 weeks old, the log and short of is was, i lost it! Couldnt do it anymore. Since Connor was born, i couldnt eat and spent all my time worrying about Harry who was still in my tummy growing, then when Harry was born, i was full of guilt and would leave my house at 5 in the morning to the hospital for 8 then not leave till 10 at night, and each day i wouldnt leave his side, i couldnt, i felt like because i couldnt help Connor, i needed to stay by harry's side all the time. Once day, Harry was having an off day and it all got to much and i did some very stupid things. Lukcly my mum found me and took me straight to the hospital. Occording to the doctor, i was suffering from PND and beverment depression and this just made me feel even worse, i was so scared that Harry would be put on the at risk register because of the PND and i hated myself for not being to come.

Anyway, 6 months later, i am still on the pills, 80mg a day, i have good days and bad days, the bad days are less frequent, only happening a few times a week but they hit harder now.

I think when our babies have been born so early, we cope, simple as that, but then when they get a bit better or have a good day, it all gets so much. We have all gone through so much, its a wonder how were all havent gone mad (i mean that in the nice way, iukwim)

Our babies are fighters and everyday with them, we fight that little more xx


----------



## Agiboma

pnd or as we call it over her ppd can happen up to 1 YEAR after you have given birth, i have always had a history of depression and for me ppd came really early a few days after i had my LO i am still in counselling over it, so its normal to feel this way and try to get some help :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

I haven't had PND, but want to give :hugs: and good luck at the docs:flower:


----------



## Dona

Hey Katy. I was treated for PTS when Archie was about two months old. However, I never finished the course and still feel down now. It's only in the last two months I'm starting to feel me again and Archie's two soon! One of the main reasons I started our support group up was to help me get over my own issues. Dunno what I would have done without having it and speaking to Mummies like yourself. Feeling the way I have done has most definitely effected my relationship too and now we both are attending marriage counselling as we cannot do it by ourselves, and we are a couple that can normally work out everything put to us.

Go to the drs and attend ALL sessions to treat what ever you have. Dont miss any. If you ever need a chat you know where I am xxx


----------



## 25weeker

Good luck at the doctors tomorrow x


----------



## AP

Yeah, good luck tomorrow chick.


----------



## katy1310

Aww, thanks girls, I'll let you know how I get on. Bit nervous - I don't really know what to say to him...

xxx


----------



## AP

The words will come and he will help, honest hun x


----------



## katy1310

It's knowing where to start that's the problem. And i hope I don't burst into tears on him, been doing a lot of that lately. The thing is, it's that same doctor who told me I didn't do my job properly with Sophie etc and when he apologised to us he said he always thought everything was just ok once you got your baby home and you just got over it! So I'm really hoping he understands.

xx


----------



## toothfairyx

Hope it goes well for you, if not see if you can switch doctors. Mine was very sympathetic when I turned up 4 weeks after J's birth in a state of shock/anxiety/depression, and he said it was very common in such circumstances. He put me on tablets which took a while to work and I feel much much better now than I did. Let us know how you get on hun x


----------



## katy1310

That's me back from the doctors - I didn't think I'd know where to start but it was ok when I got in there. I was really lucky because they'd somehow given me 2 appointments 10 minutes apart with 2 different doctors, so i got to choose which one I wanted to see, and got the really nice one :) 

He has put me on Fluoxetine (sp?) and is going to arrange counselling for me. I have to wait to get a letter about that, and I've to go back and see the Dr in 2 weeks.

Thanks for all your support xxxxx


----------



## AP

Katy thats what i was on hun ;) u know were i am!


----------

